# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Novos Projectos >  Futuro agua salgada

## Miguel Henrique

Boa noite a todos,

Vou iniciar um projecto de agua salgada mas como sou novo nesta materia, agradeço a ajuda de todos  :SbOk3: 

Aqui vai o meu set up:

Aquario: 102*41*50

Sump: 80*35*45

Escumador: V2 skim 800

Bomba de retorno: Eheim 3000

Boms de circulação: 2 Sicce voyager 6000 l/h

Iluminação: 2 modulos Aquabeam 1000 HD

Termoestato: Newatt 250W 

Gostava de opiniôes no sentido de puder saber se estou bem servido de material para poder dar boas condições de vida aos futuros habitantes  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Miguel Henrique

Boa tarde,

Podem-me indicar como devo por a rocha viva no aquario?

Logo de inicio ou tenho de deixar ciclar a agua 1 semana?

Quantas horas devo ter a iluminação ligada durante o ciclo?

Ajudem Pff

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde

Eu coloquei eggcrate por debaixo da rocha, há quemm use tubos PVC, há quem coloque directamente na areia, há quem coloque directamente no vidro do fundo...
Na minha óptica, (como só uma vez arranquei com o aquário) acho que deves logo colocar a RV, caso contrário, que estará a fazer a água dentro do aquário?
Quanto ao foto-período, talvez umas 6h/dia e a 25-50% das lâmpadas acesas... talvez...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Podem-me indicar como devo por a rocha viva no aquario?
> 
> Logo de inicio ou tenho de deixar ciclar a agua 1 semana?
> 
> Quantas horas devo ter a iluminação ligada durante o ciclo?
> 
> Ajudem Pff




Olá Miguel

Bemvindo aos Salgados.

Respondendo às tuas questões, independentemente de optares por colocar rocha viva ou morta, a mesma deve ser colocada logo de inicio aquando da montagem do aquario.
Como referiu o Ferrer, poderás optar por colocá-la em cima de eggcrate, pvc, ou directamente em cima do vidro.
aconselho-te é primeiro fazers o layout e só depois colocares o areão nos espaços circundantes à rocha e só depois a água.
Evitas assim, que a rocha em cima do areão, o apodreça.
Aconselho-te a fazeres um ciclo de pelo menos de 2 a 3 meses, com um fotoperíodo nao muito extenso(3-4 horas chegam perfeitamente), pois terás a noção de que te irão aparecer as tais algas indesejáveis, e muita luz ajuda te a desenvolve-las.
Desde o inicio da montagem, aconselho te tambem o uso de kalkwasser e Tpa´s semanais ou quinzenais(conforme tua disponibilidade) de cerca de 20% do volume de agua do teu aqua.
No final do ciclo, depois poderás optar por uma troca 100% da agua do sistema, ficando essa decisão ao teu critério.

Espero que tenha ajudado, no entanto aconselho-te vivamente a leres as nossa FAQ´S e dissipares assim todas as tuas duvidas.
Sempre que precises, não exites em colocar as tuas duvidas, pois certamente haverá sempre alguem pronto a ajudar-te.

----------


## Marco Macae

Tou a montar um aqua, o qual devo ter a ciclar no proximo fim de semana, e fiquei com uma dúvida: ao fazer o layout haverá zonas em que se tornará dificil colocar a areia de coral se a puser apenas após a colocação das rochas, isto é, principalmente as zonas que farei tipo grutas, refúgios para os peixes? se calhar convinha nessas zonas colocar tipo só um cm e depois entar calcar a rocha, que dizem? e tou a pensar assentar directamente no vidro..

----------


## Miguel Henrique

Boa tarde,

Antes de mais obrigado pela ajuda e tempo disponibilizado, pois ia colocar as rochas por cima do areão  :Admirado: 

Vou colocar cerca de 20 kg, só de rocha viva, penso que não faz mal...

E sera necessario mesmo 3 meses de ciclo????  :Icon Cry: 

Isso vai ser desesperante...mas se tiver de ser...

Mais uma questão, tenho 2 modulos de led's Aquabeam 1000 HD, o logista disse que futuramente seria necessario mais um, quero ter peixes (maximo 4), SPS SPL, sera mesmo necessario adquirir mais um?

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Antes de mais obrigado pela ajuda e tempo disponibilizado, pois ia colocar as rochas por cima do areão 
> 
> Vou colocar cerca de 20 kg, só de rocha viva, penso que não faz mal...
> 
> E sera necessario mesmo 3 meses de ciclo???? 
> 
> Isso vai ser desesperante...mas se tiver de ser...
> ...



O ciclo aconselho-te a faze-lo por esse período agora mais uma vez essa decisão cabe-te a ti pois arrisca te a gastares inumeros euros em vivos e eles nao resistirem não seria bom para ti nem para eles.
Em relação à iluminação por leds não te posso ajudar muito no entanto ainda estou muito pouco receptivo ao uso de led`s em sps, dando o beneficio da duvida em relação a moles e lps menos exigentes, em termos de luz.
No entanto espera pela resposta de quem use led`s como iluminação, para tirares as tuas próprias conclusões.

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Tou a montar um aqua, o qual devo ter a ciclar no proximo fim de semana, e fiquei com uma dúvida: ao fazer o layout haverá zonas em que se tornará dificil colocar a areia de coral se a puser apenas após a colocação das rochas, isto é, principalmente as zonas que farei tipo grutas, refúgios para os peixes? se calhar convinha nessas zonas colocar tipo só um cm e depois entar calcar a rocha, que dizem? e tou a pensar assentar directamente no vidro..


Olá Marco

Com alguma paciência e pericia axo que consegues preencher esses espaços, mas caso nao consigas, tambem nao faz mal algum nao serem preenchidos, pois torna se apenas de uma questao estetica, basta apenas tapar o vidro com uma pequena porçao de areao.

----------


## Miguel Henrique

Mais uma vez obrigado Paulo,

Entretanto estive a ler as FAQ's e vão surgindo mais duvidas...

Tenho 2 bombas sicce voyager de 6000 l/h cada e bomba de retorno Eheim 3000 l/h

Não é circulação a mais? podendo prejudicar os vivos?

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Miguel,

Bem-vindo  :Smile: 

Estive a dar uma vista de olhos no teu equipmento e parece-me um bom começo. Presumo que a osmose também faça parte do equipamento, a osmose inversa serve para produzir água o mais pura possível para repores a água que evapora e também para fazeres água salgada artificial.

Se puderes coloca umas fotos.

Boa sorte

----------


## Miguel Henrique

Ola Ricardo,

Obrigado.

Sim tb adquiri uma osmose V2pure 75 (285 Lt/dia), pois pelo que tenho lido é um equipamento bastante importante.

Relativamente as fotos irei colocalas no Sabado, data em que vou FINALMENTE arrancar com o projecto  :SbSourire2: 

Relativamente á circulação podem-me ajudar?

----------


## Miguel Henrique

Boa noite,

Não querendo ser chato  :yb668:  pedia a vossa ajuda em relação as bombas de circulação (2 sicce 6000 l/h) não sera demais para este aquario?

É que ainda estou a tempo de as trocar...

Agradecia a vossa opinião

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boa noite,
> 
> Não querendo ser chato  pedia a vossa ajuda em relação as bombas de circulação (2 sicce 6000 l/h) não sera demais para este aquario?
> 
> É que ainda estou a tempo de as trocar...
> 
> Agradecia a vossa opinião


Olá Miguel

Acho demasiado, axo que 2 tunze 6045, chegavam perfeitamente

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Para um aquário de 200l aproximadamente com as dimensões o teu o retorno mais uma bomba Tunze nano-stream 6045 são suficientes, menos fios a sair dentro do aquário e mais espaço para corais e também para os peixes nadarem.

----------


## Miguel Henrique

Boas,

Acatei os conselhos e fui trocar hoje as 2 bombas Sicce por duas Tunze 6045, axo que fico mais bem servido e estiticamente são bem melhores! pois são mais pequenas e ocupam menos espaço no aqua.

Obrigado mais uma vez  :yb677: 

No Sabado começo a montagem, dpx deixo fotos para as vossas criticas  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Miguel Henrique

Boas a todos!

Estive algum tempo sem "passar" por aqui, mas o projecto não parou  :yb668: 

Todos os dias ia fazendo um pouco, pois o tempo não da para tudo...ate que este fim de semana enchi o aqua e...as dores de cabeça começaram  :Icon Cry:  decidi não fazer coluna seca pois roubava algum espaço ao aqua (que ja não é mt grande) resultado qd o enchi...o barulho era simplesmente ensurdecedor...e a mulher a reclamar, enfim...fiz experiencias e acabei por reduzir o barulho para uma coisa minima  :yb663: 

Bem deixo aqui algumas fotos da evolução para que possam criticar!

É que so assim conseguimos aprender e aperfeiçoarmo-nos  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Miguel Henrique

Mais algumas fotos...

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Bem vindo aos salgados!  :Big Grin: 

Estou a ver que estás a esconder os tubos com a rocha.

Tem cuidado para que nenhum tubo fique em esforço, se o de descarga parte por qq motivo, tens "molho" em casa, e do grande.

Uma das vantagens da coluna seca é essa, protege-te mais contra desgraças.

Desejo-te muito boa sorte neste novo mundo!  :Big Grin: 

 :SbOk: 

abraço

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Olá:  Miguel

Gostei muito do teu layout  :Palmas:  :Palmas: .
Continua...estás no bom caminho.
Um abraço

Jorge Neves

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Miguel,

O volume bruto do aqua será por volta dos 200 litros. E uma circulação  adequada nem precisaria de exceder uns 6000l/h. Então bastaria uma das sicce voyager de 6000 l/h. A sugestão de duas Tunze 6045 não terá sido equívoco? Isto porque as duas bombas desse modelo perfazem 9000l/h... talvez duas Tunze 6025? Estas sim, perfazem 5000l/h, acho que adequadas para a litragem.  :SbOk3: 

PS: De qualquer forma, com as 6045 podes ajustar a posição vertical das mesmas e assim aumentar ou reduzir o fluxo de água (baixando ou elevando a posição no vidro). Num hipotético upgrade de litragem poderão ser aproveitadas.  :SbOk:

----------


## Miguel Henrique

Boas a todos!

E obrigado pela vossa opinião.

relativamente aos tubos, as rochas não estão a exercer muita pressão nos mesmos, ate porque o que esta a segurar mesmo é a rocha em baixo, visto que elas ja cairam uma vez para cima das outras...relativamente á circulação fui enduzido em erro pelo logista, pois inicialmente trouxe 2 voyager de 6000 l/h e depois de ler, então fui trocar por duas Tunze 6045...pelos vistos ainda é demais...devo polas mais para baixo a apontar para cima? 

Assim que tiver mais novidades e fotos partilho  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marco Barbosa

ola Miguel

a tunze 6045 é de 1500l/4500l
da para reduzires o caudal :SbOk:

----------


## Sérgio Jacinto

Ola Miguel,

Parabéns pelo projecto. Acho que vai ficar fixe! :Pracima: 

Faço-te uma pergunta. Pq tens o fundo azul? Tem algum motivo especial ser dessa cor?

Abraço

----------


## Miguel Henrique

Boa noite,

Obrigado Marco pela dica, mas como reduzo o caudal???

Sérgio o fundo azul é para dar mais alguma perfundidade ao aqua, visto so ser de 40 e esconder os fios...tb posso obtar pelo preto (realça mais os peixes e corais), mas por enquanto vai ficar assim, quando me fartar troco para o preto  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Marco Barbosa

boas

a bomba nao tem uma peça azul junto a turbina :Admirado:

----------


## Miguel Henrique

Dentro da bomba? nunca reparei, mas vou ja verificar, se der para regular melhor  :SbOk3:

----------


## Marco Barbosa

boas

sim,eu tenho uma no meu e da para regular,ve nas instruçoes :Olá:

----------


## Miguel Henrique

Pois...perece que não  :Icon Cry:

----------


## Miguel Henrique

Boas,

Alguem me pode indicar onde posso adquirir um crivo com rasgos horizontais???  :yb663:

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Gostei do layout!,continua assim!!

----------


## Miguel Henrique

Boas a todos!

O ciclo continua e claro...não vejo a hora de poder intruduzir vivos...mas ha pouco tempo vi um pequenino carangueijo no aqua, so pode ter vindo com a rocha lol ja agora estou a fazer TPA's de semana a semana cerca de 10 a 15% é suficiente? e quanto tempo devo fazer de ciclo? so tenho rocha viva cerca de 20 Kg...

----------


## Miguel Henrique

Boa tarde,

Bem continuo com o dilema da circulação no meu aqua de 200l...comprei 2 bombas tunze 6045 e bomba de retorno Eheim 3000..uns dizem-me que quanto mais circulação melhor, outros que esta circulação é um exagero...agora so tenho uma bomba a trabalhar mais o retorno, gosto porque fico com mais espaço no aqua inclusive para colocar corais, mas ainda este fds o logista disse que os corais requerem muita circulação de agua correndo o risco de eles apodrecerem caso não tenha a circulação suficiente...agora não sei o q fazer...vender as bombas e comprar uma vortech? é que estas têm 3 semanas de uso...o que faço???? podem-me ajudar?  :yb663:

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boa tarde,
> 
> Bem continuo com o dilema da circulação no meu aqua de 200l...comprei 2 bombas tunze 6045 e bomba de retorno Eheim 3000..uns dizem-me que quanto mais circulação melhor, outros que esta circulação é um exagero...agora so tenho uma bomba a trabalhar mais o retorno, gosto porque fico com mais espaço no aqua inclusive para colocar corais, mas ainda este fds o logista disse que os corais requerem muita circulação de agua correndo o risco de eles apodrecerem caso não tenha a circulação suficiente...agora não sei o q fazer...vender as bombas e comprar uma vortech? é que estas têm 3 semanas de uso...o que faço???? podem-me ajudar?


Olá Miguel

É normal ,as ideias do pessoal serem divergentes, pois cada aquário é um caso e não são todos iguais e o pessoal fala quase sempre da experiência vivida com o seu sistema.
Inicialmente dei-te a ideia de trocares as 2 bombas que tinhas por 2 nanostream 6045, e continuo com a mesma ideia, pois agora inicialmente poderá chegar só uma bomba, mas com o passar do tempo e a introdução de corais duros, haverá a necessidade da utilização da outra bomba.
Existem corais mais exigentes em termos de corrente do que outros, eu posso te dar exemplo no meu aqua de 120x55x50, tenho 2 vortechs mp 40, mas se soubesse teria mantido as 2 tunze 6045, pois fui na moda e não tinha gasto tantos euros :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: , além de a maioria dos meus corais serem sps, não acho muita corrente.
Acho que estás muito bem servido com esse material, agora o que tens a fazer é desfrutar do mesmo.

----------


## Miguel Henrique

Ola Paulo,

Antes de mais, obrigado pela tua explicação...sim de momento so tenho uma a trabalhar ate porque o aqua esta no ciclo, mais para a frente se necessario intruduzo a outra, o problema vai ser so o espaço...com uma so fica mt melhor  :Coradoeolhos:  ja agora o ciclo esta a fazer um mes, espero mais 15 dias? e ainda não liguei os modulos de luzes, posso começar com um periodo de 3 horas? 

Desculpem ser tão chato, mas a minha experiencia com salgados é muito curta...

Obrigado mais uma vez

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Ola Paulo,
> 
> Antes de mais, obrigado pela tua explicação...sim de momento so tenho uma a trabalhar ate porque o aqua esta no ciclo, mais para a frente se necessario intruduzo a outra, o problema vai ser so o espaço...com uma so fica mt melhor  ja agora o ciclo esta a fazer um mes, espero mais 15 dias? e ainda não liguei os modulos de luzes, posso começar com um periodo de 3 horas? 
> 
> Desculpem ser tão chato, mas a minha experiencia com salgados é muito curta...
> 
> Obrigado mais uma vez


Olá Henrique 

O forum existe para isto mesmo, colocação de duvidas, trocas de experiências, entre outras coisas.
Em relação ao ciclo, têm paciencia ate ao final do ano e depois faz uns testes a ver como estão as coisas, poderias colocar 1 a 2 horas de luz diaria, de forma a fomentar alguma fauna que esteja na rocha viva, pois alguma coisa vêm sempre.
Já te apareceram as algas verdes? tens feito TPa`s?

----------


## Miguel Henrique

Boa noite paulo,

Sim este fim de semana vou pendurar a calha para encaixar os modulos de led, para então começar com 2/3h dia de luz. sim a principio na rocha começou a formar uma camada branca saliente, agora certas partes ja tem a alga verde escura, mas em alguns sitios tb ja tem alguma rôcha...nas rochas tb têm umas coisas que partecem uns "cogumelos" brancos meio transparente com uns "tentaculos" em cima...não faço ideia o q é...ha tempos tb avistei um pequenino caranguejo, que se estava a alimentar na rocha, ate hoje nunca mais o vi, so pode ter vindo na rocha  :Coradoeolhos: .

Relativamente as TPA's tenho feito cerca de 15% por semana.

Vou aguardar por Janeiro e fazer testes para ver como esta a agua...

Estou a pensar por um reactor de Kalk, é uma boa opção?

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boa noite paulo,
> 
> Sim este fim de semana vou pendurar a calha para encaixar os modulos de led, para então começar com 2/3h dia de luz. sim a principio na rocha começou a formar uma camada branca saliente, agora certas partes ja tem a alga verde escura, mas em alguns sitios tb ja tem alguma rôcha...nas rochas tb têm umas coisas que partecem uns "cogumelos" brancos meio transparente com uns "tentaculos" em cima...não faço ideia o q é...ha tempos tb avistei um pequenino caranguejo, que se estava a alimentar na rocha, ate hoje nunca mais o vi, so pode ter vindo na rocha .
> 
> Relativamente as TPA's tenho feito cerca de 15% por semana.
> 
> Vou aguardar por Janeiro e fazer testes para ver como esta a agua...
> 
> Estou a pensar por um reactor de Kalk, é uma boa opção?


Olá Miguel 

Continua com essa frequencia de TPa`s e sim podes e deves iniciar processo de kalkwasser, pois irá te ajudar a manter ph, percepitar fosfatos e adicionar algum cálcio ao sistema.

----------


## Miguel Henrique

Boas

Bem este fim de semana fiz pela primeira vez alguns testes a agua, não tods pq ainda me laltam 3... bem dos que fiz os valores são:

PH: 8.3
NO2: 0.1
NH4: 0.25
CA: 340

Ja introduzi 2 eremitas, dois turbos e tres seremitas (não sei se é assim q se chamam) ja os deixei de ver, pois enfiaram-se dentro do areão...e puz tb dois corais moles (pequenos). Amanhã meto fotos.

----------

